# William Tell advice



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a full copy of Rossini's William Tell, but I'm not sure whether I should go for the Italian version or the French. I think the opera sounds better in the French, but I'm a bit put off by the versions that seem to be available.

Anyone got any advice?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In principle I prefer opera in intended language, even when the composer himself adapts it to a new language. Since Guillaume Tell was first set to a French libretto, this would be my preference.

I like this one:


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Alma - that pretty much confirms my thinking


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think that the quality of the singing, especially in a piece like _Tell_, is more important than the performance language.

This recording in Italian is very good:

* Sherrill Milnes, Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Della Jones, Elizabeth Connell, John Tomlinson, Piero de Palma. Ambrosian Opera Chorus. National Philarmonic Orchestra: Riccardo Chailly 1978-79

In French:

* Gabriel Bacquier, Nicolai Gedda, Montserrat Caballé, Kolos Kovacs, Mady Mesplé, Jocelyn Taillon, Gwynne Howell, Ricardo Cassinelli. Ambrosian Opera Chorus. Royal Philarmonic Orchestra: Lamberto Gardelli 1972

From the Pesaro Festival:

* Michele Pertusi, Gregory Kunde, Daniela Dessì, Elizabeth Norberg-Shultz 
Monica Bacelli, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, Paul Austin Kelly 
Orchestra Stuttgart: Gianluigi Gelmetti 1995

Then you've also some recordings with traditional cuts, but great singing (from some in the cast). I would recommend the following:

* Giuseppe Taddei, Mario Filippeschi, Rosanna Carteri, Giorgio Tozzi, Graziella Sciutti, Plinio Clabassi, Fernando Corena, Tommaso Soley 
Orchestra RAI: Mario Rossi 1952

* Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gianni Jaia, Anita Cerquetti, Giuseppe Modesti, Jolanta Mancini, Ivan Sardi, Antoni Pirino 
Orchestra RAI: Mario Rossi 1956


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks schigolch - I'm guessing you would recommend the Gardelli over the Pappano, then?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

No, I haven't heard Pappano's version.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I prefer Italian myself... (although I do tend to say "go for the language in which it was written" - which is French)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

* Sherrill Milnes, Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Della Jones, Elizabeth Connell, John Tomlinson, Piero de Palma. Ambrosian Opera Chorus. National Philarmonic Orchestra: Riccardo Chailly 1978-79 


I agree with this version...I like this opera but it is a bit too long...I've just finished watching the DVD...I was really impatient...

Martin, in a haste


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input, guys - it's great


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Gardelli, Gedda unbeatable


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that in some parallel universe, you would be able to get ahold of a (dare I say it) bootleg recording of the recent BBC Proms 2011 performance in London. I was there, and it was terrific, especially John Osborn & the Papanno/Orchestra (Santa Cecilia Academy, Rome) . Of course, this is by no means an endorsement on my part of bootleg recordings.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

If you don't mind the Italian version, by all means get the DVD with Muti and La Scala,
with Giorgio Zancanaro as Tell, Cheryl Studer as Mathilde, and Chris Merritt as Arnold.
This staging sets the opera in the 19th century, but with no damage to it, and the performance has plenty of elan. The sets are pretty spare, but make interesting use of 
video scenes of the Swiss countryside and rivers .


----------

